# Cedar Shingles/Roof Coating ?



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey fellows...we have never done a new roof before that has new shingles on it . A customer with a Century old home wants his done . He is going to be using an oil based Cabot product...I'm assuming a Weathering stain at this point as he is supplying product unless I can come up with a better option . They have been on for 9 months now . I told him we would do it by the hour and he supply...because I certainly am not going to stick my neck out on this one as it is hard enough just keeping oil on walls around here let alone on roofs with the heavy snowfall and salty air as we live close by the water and prevailing winds . 

So...if anybody has any ideas on a product ...I'm all ears and I will pass him on a link so he can read what the experts have to say . I have not had the chance to have a close up look at the roof shingles ....but I am assuming they are already starting to turn black from the moisture . Thanks .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

How big is the house? We just cleaned and sealed cedar shakes on a historic house. House living space was about 2,500 s.f. Cost came in around $11K including materials.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> How big is the house? We just cleaned and sealed cedar shakes on a historic house. House living space was about 2,500 s.f. Cost came in around $11K including materials.


OMG...they certainly won't be spending any thing close to that amount although I told him that he won't get very far with a gallon on those new shingles . If I get a chance...I'll try and post a few pics of the home...it is quite huge actually and the roof is certainly not anything straight forward ...lots of ins and outs on this one . I know that the shingles will never get cleaned prior to the staining because they would never want to fork out that amount of money...I will however make the suggestion to him .:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

playedout6 said:


> I know that the shingles will never get cleaned prior to the staining because they would never want to fork out that amount of money...I will however make the suggestion to him .:thumbsup:



I didn't used to see a reason to wash new wood. Until witnessing and experiencing some spectacular product failures on new wood. Especially something like smooth cedar, the coating/stain just can't perform if it can't 'Bite into the wood some. 

It is hard to sell people on the need to do it sometimes though I know. Spec for a lot of products call for washing new wood.

On a roof? Try to talk the guy into it, or make a disclaimer that your not following specs on his direction. 
Not washing after 9 months is asking for trouble.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

joshmays1976 said:


> Not washing after 9 months is asking for trouble.


Agreed. Even if you just downstream pool shock (12% sodium hypochlorite) onto it, it will prevent the finish from getting mold under it. The outcome of that can be very black shingles. Should definitely be pre-washed or treated.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

One would think that cleaning the surface prior to applying a coating wouldn't even be part of the discussion here on PT.

Also who has the money to invest in cedar shingles and not have a budget to finish them correctly?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> One would think that cleaning the surface prior to applying a coating wouldn't even be part of the discussion here on PT.
> 
> Also who has the money to invest in cedar shingles and not have a budget to finish them correctly?


Exactly. Sometimes we get in our own way believing customers won't spend the money with us. Cedar shake prices have gone way up over the last ten years. The homeowner for the house mentioned above was quoted $70,000 for a new roof. Once we cleaned them, a roofer came in and could see the shingles that needed replacing. He spent $7K with the roofer and $11K with me and his roof looked brand new and will last another 30 years if he maintains them. That's the value necessary to present to a homeowner to invest in a bigger job. $18K beats $70K no matter what your income bracket.


----------

